# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  التكفير .. مفهومه و أخطاره و ضوابطه

## هيثم الفقى

*الجزء* *الأول*

إعداد : أحمد محمد بوقرين - قسم أصول الدين بالجامعة الأمريكية المفتوحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمإن الحمد لله نحمده و نشكره و نستهديه و نستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا و من سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له و من يضلل فلا هادي له و اشهد ألا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمدا عبده و رسوله .
اللهم إني أبرأ من الثقة إلا بك و من الأمل إلا فيك و من التسليم إلا لك و من التفويض إلا إليك و من التوكل إلا عليك و من الرضا إلا عنك و من الطلب إلا منك و من الذل إلا في طاعتك و من الصبر إلا على بابك  و من الرجاء إلا في يديك الكريمتين و من الرهبة إلا بجلالك العظيم .
اللهم تتابع برك و اتصل خيرك وكمل عطاؤك و عمت فواضلك و تمت نوافلك وبر قسمك و صدق وعدك و حق على أعدائك وعيدك ولم يبقى لي حاجة هي لك رضآ و لي صلاح إلا قضيتها و أعنتني على قضائها يا أرحم الراحمين .
وبعـــــــد ..
فهذا بحث التخرج للسنة الرابعة بقسم الشريعة و أصول الدين في الكلية الأوروبية للدراسات الإسلامية و الذي أتناول فيه موضوع " التكفير أخطاره و ضوابطه "  و الحقيقة التي تظهر لنا من عنوان البحث الذي نحن بصدده أنه موضوع بحثين في بحث واحد بمعنى أننا نستطيع أن نفرد أخطار التكفير في بحث مستقل عن ضوابط التكفير  إلا أن ضيق الوقت و الذي يعتبر من المعوقات الأساسية لمن يعيش في ديار الغرب ثم قلة المصادر و المراجع التي سيعتمد عليها الطالب في إعداد مثل هذا البحث تعيقان مثل هذه المحاولة و لكن حسبي من هذا البحث أن أسلط الضوء على هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة – ظاهرة التكفير – التي استشرت في مجتمعنا العربي و الإسلامي والمجتمع الأوروبي كذلك  فأسقطت عصمة المسلمين و استباحت دماءهم و أموالهم 

*مقدمــة :-*

إن تكفير أي إنسان أو اتهامه بالفسق و الضلال و الانحراف أو النفاق فإن هذا يجرده عمليا من حقوقه الإنسانية و يعرضه للإهانة و القتل و الطرد من المجتمع , و إذا اتخذت عملية التكفير طابعا جماعيا- جماعة التكفير- و شملت جماعة أو طائفة فإنها تعرض المجتمع الإسلامي إلى الفرقة و الاختلاف , و إذا انهارت الرابطة الدينية فلا مجال لإن نستعيض عنها بأي شيء آخر .

وإدراكا من الإسلام لخطورة عملية التكفير فقد دعا إلى احترام هوية كل من يتشهد الشهادتين و يلتزم بأركان الدين وعدم التشكيك بإسلام من يعلن إسلامه حتى في ساحات القتال  و تحت بريق السيوف , حيث قال الله تعالى (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَتَبَيَّنُواْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ لِمَنْ أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلاَمَ لَسْتَ مُؤْمِنًا تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِندَ اللّهِ مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذَلِكَ كُنتُم مِّن قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَبَيَّنُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا ) (1) 
و عندما حدثت الفتنة الأولى بين المسلمين و نشبت بينهم الحروب رفض سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه أن يتهم خصومه بالكفر و النفاق و قال: كما نقل بن كثير في البداية و النهاية  (إخواننا بغوا علينا).
و مع ذلك فإن الأمة الإسلامية قديما و حديثا لم تسلم من داء التكفير, وقد تعرض الإمام علي رضي الله عنه نفسه إلى عملية التكفير من قبل الخوارج الذين رفضوا التحكيم بين علي و معاوية . و بالرغم من أن مأخذهم لم يكن يتعدى الاجتهاد السياسي إلا أنهم أضفوا عليه صفة الكفر و الإيمان , و ذهبوا إلى حد شق وحدة الأمة المسلمة و إعلان الحرب على المسلمين .و منذ ذلك الحين استمرت ظاهرة التكفير في المجتمع الإسلامي , و كانت تنتشر و تستعر أحيانا  و تتقلص و تخبو أحيانا أخرى , فبينما كانت الحروب الداخلية و الظروف الاقتصادية السيئة تؤججها , كانت أجواء السلام و الرخاء تطفئها و تقضي عليها .

و هذه الظاهرة - ظاهرة التكفير -  في معظم الأحوال كانت تستند إلى تأويلات تعسفية و أقاويل و شواهد ضعيفة و فتاوى عاطفية و مواقف نفسية.

و إذا لم تكن عملية التكفير صارخة و صريحة أحيانا , فإنها كانت تقترب من ذلك أحيانا أخرى, حيث تنسب كل جهة إلى نفسها الصواب المطلق  و الرشد التام و معرفة الإسلام الحق , في حين تتهم الطوائف الأخرى بالفسق و الضلال , و ذلك إستنادآ إلى تفسير خاطئ لحديث من أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو افتراق الأمة الإسلامية إلى ثلاث و سبعين أو أثنين و سبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة , مما كان ينعكس سلبا على علاقة كل فريق بالأخر , و يؤدي إلى تصور كل فرقة أنها هي الناجية الوحيدة فتعامل الآخرين و كأنهم من أهل النار .

و قد عرفت الحركة الإسلامية الحديثة منذ أواسط القرن الماضي حركات تكفير عديدة بداية من جماعة التكفير و الهجرة التي ظهرت في سجون مصر نتيجة التعذيب الشنيع الذي كانوا يتعرضون إليه و هذا التعذيب كان مبررا و دافعا لهم كي يكفروا المجتمع بأكمله و انتهاء بالمجموعات التكفيرية التي ظهرت أخيرا و التي كانت تتهم المجتمع الإسلامي بالجاهلية والردة والكفر لأنه يخضع لأنظمة لا تطبق الشريعة الإسلامية .
من هذه المنطلقات آنفة الذكر كان لزاما علينا علاج هذا الفكر المنحرف و المِعْوَج وذلك بالحوار و الإقناع و إقامة الحجة و الدليل.  

*سبب اختيار البحث :-*


يعود سبب اختياري هذا البحث لعدة أمور :
أولها :-
أن هذه الفتنة العظيمة - فتنة التكفير - التي مزقت جسد الأمة الإسلامية هي أول البدع والفتن ظهورآ في الإسلام أي بمعنى أنها منبع لكثير من الانحرافات العقائدية و السلوكية و الخلقية و النفسية التي عانت منها الأمة المسلمة على مدى أربعة عشر قرنا 

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله  في الفتاوى : " أول البدع ظهورا في الإسلام , أظهرها ذما في السنة و الأثر: بدعة الحرورية المارقة , فإن أولهم قال للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في وجهه : إعدل يا محمد ! فإنك لم تعدل  , و الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم مستفيضة في وصفهم و ذمهم .

و قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى : ": صح الحديث في الخوارج من عشرة أوجه. و قد خرجها مسلم فيصحيحهو خرج البخاري طائفة منها. قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم "يحقر أحدكم صلاتهمعصلاتهم, و صيامه مع صيامهم و قراءته مع قراءتهم, يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوزحناجرهم, يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية –و في رواية- يقتلون أهلالإسلامو يدعون أهل الأوثان".

 وثانيها: 
 أن ظاهر تمسكهم بالدين يوهم عموم الناس , و من لا فقه له بأنهم أحق الناس بالدين , و بالإسلام , و هم في الحقيقة على غير ذلك . ولذلك فهم يشتبهون على كثير من الناس . كما سئل على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : أكفار هم ؟ قال من الكفر فروا. فقيل : فمنافقون هم ؟ قال : إن المنافقين لا يذكرون الله إلا قليلا , و هم يذكرون الله بكرة و أصيلا . قيل : من هم ؟ قال : قوم أصابتهم فتنة فعموا و صموا .  (2) 

و قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : هم شرار الخلق , و قال : إنهم انطلقوا إلى آيات نزلت في الكفار فجعلوها على المؤمنين. (3) 

وثالثها :
 أنهم فارقوا جماعة المسلمين و أئمتهم و ذلك بخروجهم عن السنة , و جعلهم ما ليس بسيئة سيئة أو ما ليس بحسنة حسنة , و هذا هو الذي أظهروه في وجه النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث قال له ذو الخويصرة التميمي : إعدل فإنك لم تعدل , حتى قال له المصطفى عليه الصلاة و السلام ( و يلك ! و من يعدل إذا لم أعدل ؟ لقد حبت و خسرت إن لم أعدل ) . فقوله : فإنك لم تعدل جعل منه لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم سفهآ و ترك عدل , و قوله : أعدل أمر له لما أعتقده هو حسنة من القسمة التي لا تصلح , و هذا الوصف تشترك فيه البدع المخالفة للسنة , فقائلها لا بد أن يثبت ما نفته السنة , أو ينفي ما أثبتته السنة , و يحسن ما قبحته السنة , أو يقبح ما حسنت السنة .
و الخوارج جوزوا على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم نفسه أن يجور و يضل في سنته , و لم يوجبوا طاعته و متابعته , و إنما صدقوه فيما بلغه من القرآن دون ما شرعه من السنة التي تخالف بزعمهم ظاهر القرآن.

ورابعها :
إستفحال و إنتشار هذه الظاهرة الشاذة و تسللها إلى مجتمعنا بفئاته و شرائحه المختلفة يحتم علينا أن تكون لنا وقفة مساهمة بكتابة مثل هذه البحوث التي تعالج مثل هذه القضايا الخطيرة و توضح لكل مسلم أنه يجب عليه ألا يتعجل في إطلاق تعابير التكفير و التفسيق على المعينين أو الجماعات حتى يتأكد من وجود جميع أسباب الحكم عليه بالكفر و انتفاء جميع موانع التكفير في حقه و هذا يجعل مسألة التكفير من مسائل الإجتهاد التي لا يحكم فيها بالكفر على شخص أو جماعة إلا العلماء الذين بلغوا مرتبة الإجتهاد لإن الحكم على المسلم بالكفر و هو لا يستحقه ذنب عظيم , لإنه حكم عليه بالخروج من ملة الإسلام , و أنه حلال الدم و المال , و حكم عليه بالخلود في النار إن مات على ذلك , و لذلك ورد الوعيد الشديد في شأن من يحكم على مسلم بالكفر , و هو ليس كذلك , و قد ثبت عند البخاري عن أبي ذر قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " لا يرمي رجل رجلآ بالفسوق ولا يرمية بالكفر إلا ارتدت عليه إن لم صاحبه كذلك "  (4).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

{ الباب الأول }:
( الفصل الأول ) :

التعريف اللغوي و الاصطلاحي  للتكفير :-

الكفر في اللغة :
بمعنى الستر و التغطية , يقال لمن غطى ذرعه بالثوب : قد كفر درعه و يقال للمزارع : " كافرا " لأنه يغطي البذر بالتراب , و منه سمي الكفر الذي هو ضد الإيمان " كفرآ " لإن فيه تغطية للحق بجحد أو غيره , و قيل : سمي الكافر " كافرا " لأنه قد غطى قلبه بالكفر (5) 

و الكفر في الإصطلاح :
يقول الشيخ بكر أبوزيد في كتابه درء الفتنة و الكفر في الإصطلاح هو إعتقادات و أقوال و أفعال جاء في الشرع ما يدل أن من وقع فيها ليس من المسلمين و قد حكى جمع من أهل العلم إجماع العلماء على أن الكفر يكون بمجرد القول أو الفعل  .

( الفصل الثاني ) :

أصل ظاهرة التكفير و منشأها  ( الخوارج )  :-

إن أصل هذه الظاهرة أساسا هم الخوارج و الخوارج في اللغة :
 يقول الشهرستاني في كتابه الملل و النحل : الخوارج جمع خارج،وخارجي اسم مشتق من الخروج، وقد أطلق علماء اللغة كلمة الخوارج في آخر تعريفاتهماللغوية في مادة ((خرج)) على هذه الطائفة من الناس؛ معللين ذلك بخروجهم عن الدين أوعلى الإمام علي، أو لخروجهم على الناس. 
في الاصطلاح: اختلف العلماءفي التعريف الاصطلاحي للخوارج، وحاصل ذلك: 
منهم من عرفهم تعريفاًسياسياً عاماً، اعتبر الخروج على الإمام المتفق على إمامته الشرعية خروجاً في أيزمن كان. 

قال الشهرستاني في كتابه الملل و النحل : ((كل من خرج على الإمام الحق الذي اتفقتالجماعة عليه يسمى خارجياً، سواء كان الخروج في أيام الصحابة على الأئمة الراشدينأو كان بعدهم على التابعين لهم بإحسان والأئمة في كل زمان)) .
ومنهممن خصهم بالطائفة الذين خرجوا على الإمام علي رضي الله عنه.  قال الأشعري كما نقل الشهرستاني في الملل: ((والسببالذي سُمّوا له خوارج؛ خروجهم على علي بن أبي طالب)). 

زاد ابن حزم في كتابه الفصل في الملل و النحل (بأن اسم الخارجي يلحق كل من أشبه الخارجين على الإمام عليّ أو شاركهم في آرائهم فيأي زمن ). 

إذن أصل ظاهرة التكفير هم الخوارج و الخوارج هم الفئةالتي خرجت على الامام علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه بعد أن كانت تحارب معه، و يغلب على هذه الفرقة الإنفعال والتطرف في السلوك، والتزّمت في الدين والتحجّر في الفكر، تكونت بعد معركةصفين، بسبب رفضها لنتيجة التحكيم، وأصبحت العبارة التي صاغها أحدهم ( لا حكم الالله ) شعار هذه الطائفة، وكان تأسيسها في منتصف القرن الأول الهجري. 

ـ لما طالت الحرب بين معاوية رضي الله عنه و علي رضي الله عنه في وقعة صفين وكاد النصر أن يتمَّ لجيش علي  لولا رفع المصاحف منقبل أصحاب معاوية ودعوا أصحاب علي الى مافيها. مما ادى الى الاضطرابوالفوضى في جيش علي، اضطر بعد ذلك علي رضي الله عنه على الرجوع من صفين الى الكوفةفلم تدخل معه الخوارج وأتوا حروراء فنزل منهم بها اثنا عشر الفا، وسموا حينذاك (بالحرورية ) نسبة الى هذه القرية، ( وبالمحكمة ) أي الذين يقولون لاحكم الا لله ـوهما اسمان كثيرا مايطلقان على الخوارج، وأمروا عليهم رجلا منهم اسمه عبد الله بنوهب الراسبي. 

ـ عندما انطلت خدعة رفع المصاحف على جماعة من اصحاب علي رضي الله عنه ورفعهم شعار (لا حكم الا لله ) قاتلهم الامام علي بن ابي طالب في النهروان مقاتلة شديدة، فماانفلت منهم الاّ أقل من عشرة، انهزم اثنان منهم الى عمان واثنان الى كرمان واثنانالى سجستان واثنان الى الجزيرة وواحد الى تل مورون في اليمن، وظهرت بدع الخوارج فيهذه المواضع وبقيت الى اليوم.

*وأول من بويع بالامامة منالخوارج عبد الله بن وهب الراسبي في منزل زيد بن حصين بايعه عبد الله بن الكواء،وعروة بن جرير، ويزيد بن عاصم المحاربي، وجماعة غيرهم.*

*ـكان لرفع الشعار المستمد من القرآن الكريم ( لا حكم الا الله ) التأثير الخطير علىاستقطاب بسطاء الناس من خلال الايحاء بالتمسك بكتاب الله مع ان هذاالشعار. ـ كما عبر سيد نا علي بن ابي طالب ـ هو ( كلمة حق يراد بها باطل )،اضافة الى كثرة عبادة هؤلاء وتعمقهم في الدين حتى سُمّو المتعمقين، وقراءتهم القرآناذ كانوا يسَمون بقراء القرآن.
ـ ذهبوا إلى القول بتكفير علي  وعثمان والحكمين وأصحاب الجمل، وكل من رضي بتحكيم الحكمين.
ـ قالوا : إن مرتكب الكبيرة إذا مات ولم يتب فهو مخلد في الناروأما صغائر الذنوب فإن الإنسان اذا تاب منها فالله يغفرها له.
ويجوز عندهم أن يكون الأنبياء ـ قبل البعثة ـ من أهل الفسق والكفر كما يجوز علىالأنبياء بعد بعثهم الكفر وارتكاب الصغائر والسهو والنسيان. ـ إباحة قتل أطفالالمخالفين لأفكارهم ونسائهم.
ـ استحلوا دماء أهل العهدوالذمة وأموالهم .
ـ قالوا : ان القرآن هو كلام الله المنزل على النبي بواسطةجبرائيل وانه مخلوق مثل بقية الأشياء.*

*ـ قالوا : ان كلخبر ورد عن النبي يخالف ظاهر الكتاب لا يعمل به، وان كل خبر لا يكون متواترا لا يجوزان يتخذ دليلا (6) .
*

أسباب ظهور الخوارج :

إن عرض أسباب ظهور فرقة الخوارج في صدر الإسلام يقربنا من معرفة الأسباب الحقيقية التي أدت إلى ظهور امتداد هذه الفرقة متمثلة في جماعات التكفير الحديثة  و من أهم أسباب ظهور فرقة الخوارج ما يلي : 

1-النزاع حول الخلافة: 
وربمايكون هذا هو أقوى الأسباب في خروجهم، فالخوارج لهم نظرة خاصة في الإمام معقدةوشديدة، والحكام القائمون في نظرهم لا يستحقون الخلافة، لعدم توفر شروط الخوارجالقاسية فيهم، أضف إلى هذا عدم الاستقرار السياسي الذي شجعهم على الخروج، وإلىالحسد الذي كان كامناً في نفوسهم ضد قريش. إضافة إلى أنهم فسروا الخلاف بين عليومعاوية رضي الله عنهما بأنه نزاع حول الخلافة. ومن هنا استسهلوا الخروج على عليّومعاوية من بعده.


2-قضية التحكيم: 
فقد أجبروا الإمام عليّعلى قبول التحكيم، وحينما تم ذلك طلبوا منه أن يرجع عنه بل ويعلن إسلامه، فرد عليهمرداً عنيفاً. 

وهناك من يقلل من شأن هذه القضية كعامل في ظهور الخوارج،ولا شك أن هذا خطأ، فقد كان التحكيم من الأسباب القوية في ظهورهم. 

وقدرد بعض العلماء وشنع على من يقول من المؤرخين وكتاب الفرق، بأن كان في قضية التحكيمخداع ومكر، كالقاضي ابن العربي في كتابه العواصم من القواصم؛ حيث فصّل القول في هذاالأمر. 

3-جور الحكام وظهور المنكرات: 
هكذا كان الخوارجيرددون في خطبهم ومقالاتهم، أن الحكام ظلمة والمنكرات فاشية، والواقع أنهم حينماخرجوا فعلوا أضعاف ما كان موجودا من المظالم والمنكرات، حينما رأوا أن قتالالمخالفين لهم قربة إلى الله تعالى، وأن الأئمة ابتداءً بالإمام علي –مع عدلهوفضله- ثم بحكام الأمويين والعباسيين-كلهم ظلمة في نظرهم دون تحرٍّ أو تحقيق، مع أنإقامة العدل والنهي عن المنكرات يتم بغير تلك الطريقة التي ساروا عليها في استحلالدماء مخالفيهم حكاماً ومحكومين. 

4-العصبية القبلية: 
التيماتت في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وزمن أبي بكر عمر رضوان الله عليهما. ثمقامت في عهد عثمان وما بعده قوية شرسة، وكانت قبل الإسلام بين ربيعة- وأكثر الخوارجمنهم- وبين مضر قوية، وقد قال المأمون في إجابته لرجل من أهل الشام طلب منه الرفقبالخوارج: ((وأما ربيعة فساخطة على الله منذ بعث نبيه من مضر، ولم يخرج اثنان إلاخرج أحدهما شارياً)). 

وهناك أسباب أخرى مثل العوامل الاقتصادية؛ كقصة ذيالخويصرة مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وثورتهم الممقوتة على عثمان رضي الله عنه؛حيث نهبوا بيت المال بعد قتله مباشرة، ونقمتهم على عليّ في معركة الجمل، ومنها كذلكالحماس الديني الذي مدحهم به بعض المستشرقون كجولد زيهر حينما ذكر أن تمسك الخوارجالشديد بالقرآن أدى بهم إلى الخروج على المجتمع، والمغالطة في قوله هذا واضحة، فإنالتمسك بالقرآن لا يؤدي إلى الخروج على المجتمع و سفك دماء الأبرياء.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كامل الموضوع من المصدر التالى اضغط هنا*

----------

